# New Studio Strobes



## StudioGuy (Feb 8, 2017)

This question is directed to pro studio photographers. For years I've used Broncolor, Norman,Calumet and Speed-o-Tron black line strobes. Have not purchased new in some time and getting ready to invest again. Any thoughts on current models? I am leaning toward Speed-O-Tron black line. Are they as good as they always were? I have Bowens location strobes so the new packs and strobes won't go on location unless it's a large project. I shoot some film but mostly digital. Fashion, food, product, the whole range. Cost is not the main concern as I'm sure I'll be in the 6 to 10 grand range anyway. I don't care for used unless I know where they came from. I would like to hear your thoughts and experiences.
Thank you!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 8, 2017)

Speedotron is as good as it always was.  It's built like a tank, and just keeps working.  My Brownline gear goes all over the area in the back of my truck and to date, all it's cost me is one modelling light.  The best part though is, when you call them, a real person answers the 'phone.  I called them a couple of years ago, needing a new 'test' button for one of my power supplies.  Five minutes on the 'phone and it was in the mail.


----------



## StudioGuy (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks...are they still in Chicago?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 8, 2017)

They were when I called them.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 8, 2017)

Just curious, why are you in the market for new stuff?  I've been using my Normans  in the studio for years and have not found a reason to change.


----------

